# Century C3 For Sale



## Guest (Apr 15, 2018)

Custom Century C3 For Sale fished one time.
All fuji parts, titanium torzite guides, 31" to center
of reel seat

$600.00 will ship at buyers expense. 

excellent condition


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Where are you located?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2018)

Anderson, NC Between Burlington NC and Danville VA


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Good price on that rod, but 270 miles is a little too far.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2018)

Price Reduced $550.00


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

hi, i'm new to century rods and cant afford mistake$. is yours anything like t 700 or excaliber C curve? also, when did you get it and was it built by century or did you get a blank and have it finished here? 
thank you much.


----------



## Crystal Coaster (Oct 28, 2015)

messaged


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2018)

Sold


----------

